# What safety techniques do you use in the shop?



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Man! We have had a rash of people getting hurt in the shop lately. Routers, saws, jointers,etc.
When David was here and was giving me pointers for my new jointer, he showed me how to set the fence so he can keep his right hand on the fence all the way through the cut.
And after 45 years in the industry and shop he has all ten COMPLETE fingers.

When I ran shops, I averaged two safety meetings a week. My shops always had the lowest incidence of injuries in the tanker industry. Safety cannot be rated high enough. Whether we are alone in a hobby shop or in charge of several men in a production setting, safety has to come first.

What are your safety tricks to keep your hands and other body parts out of trouble?

I'll start with this:

Keep your hands and fingers 6 inches away from all spinning blades and bits.
Always unplug your machine when changing the bit or blade.
Never stand in the line of fire for a kickback.

Lets hear it guys and gals…....


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Think about where your hand and fingers will go if you slip, loose your grip or the wood is snatched from your grasp unexpectedly. Think about what you will do if startled. Make sure those reactions are away from the cut, not into it. Still counting to 10 too )


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Ripping only with a sled or CMS both with material locked down. ( 15 seconds )
Never clear offcuts from the table saw until the blade stops.
Small parts carrier used on router table with any part smaller than 8 inches.
Push pads and or sticks at all times on router.
Never climb cut the first pass.
Gr-ripper used 99% of the time on table saw.
Splitter used 99% of the time on TS.
Feather boards used anywhere applicable.
Practice the cut once or twice before proceeding to be sure there is nothing in my way.
Always use a face mask when roughlng materials on the lathe.
Clean up the shop before starting to make sure there is nothing under foot or protruding when the job starts.
If it dosen't feel right don't do it. There is probably another way. Take time to figure it out.
Don't work tired.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Fantastic Bob & Bob, lol Now we are on a roll…...


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

here is what i meant

i hook my fingers over the fence
if the board goes bad
my hand is not pulled to the saw with the board









the arrow is the direction i *always* push the wood
it is to easy for the wood to wander to the saw 
if it is pushed forward only
causing kickback

my shop mantra

*'KEEP YOUR HANDS OUT OF THE TOOLS' !*


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks David, and the photo is a great help.


----------



## traupmann (Oct 8, 2010)

I came close to losing a finger at an early age (26) from a chop saw on a poor table. I was lucky that a very good hand surgeon was teaching at the local hospital. He fixed everything.

I now practice not only where the cutting tool is at every minute, but where am I, can I slip, can the wood fly, where do I look at all times. I never interrupt what I am doing at a tool. Be prepared for what can happen. You should know what can happen.

I have learned to use a lot of extra wood making pushers, holders and encasements for small or thin items (the most dangerous to most of us). Think through the cut, concentrate on what is happening. Do NOT talk to anyone or listen to anything that might gain your attention. Being fully aware is the key in my opinion.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

The good stuff,

I use David's finger hook method whenever I can.
Push sticks (sometimes two)
Especially with the Table saw I try to stop and think through the cut process. Think about where the work piece, cutoff, blade, my hands and body will be.
I hit the stop switch and intentionally hold my hands up until the blade stops.
I clamp down a piece of 1/4" ply and raise my blade through it to create a quick and dirty zero clearance fixture

The not good stuff I have to admit,
The guards are gone
I don't use a splitter (and I should)
I don't wear saftey goggles over my glasses (I used to)
I will put my hands way too close to the blade (Usually have all but one finger hooked over the fence)


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

With winter upon us, be careful of bulky clothes around anything spinning.

Don't use gas heaters without proper venting and ventilation.

Don't use finishes that produce explosive fumes if you have a water heater or gas heater in the vicinity of the work area.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

push sticks and riving knife on TS
push blocks on jointer
unplug tools before changing blades


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I can't say I've always been extremely safety conscious in all my years of woodworking, but I still have all 10 digits on my hands. Although the older I get the more I think of safety first and how to do something as safe as possible.
Rule number 1. Is always listen to that little voice that says this is goin hurt, even if its just a screwdriver.
Rule number 2. Know where the fire extinguisher and emergency items are at all times, as well as emergency numbers.
Something I always do to aid in being safe is the use of roller stands and out feed tables to help support the work. As well of the many others mentioned.
My shop mantra as David puts it is **FLESH VS. METAL = FLESH LOSES EVERY TIME.*


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

- SawStop
- always use a push stick when ripping even on my SawStop
- Safety guard and riving knife even on my SawStop
- Never push your hands in a line straight toward the blade. Know exactly where they are going to go if you slip.
- My wife isn't allowed to come near me in the shop if I have a machine running. She waits until I shut it off.
- Always use a full faceshield when cutting. Goggles and glasses are inadequate in my opinion. 
- Never walk away from a machine that's running. You might forget that it's running when you come back and try to change a blade and the sound may be drowned out by dust collector or something.
- No jewelry
- No loose clothing
- No booze until after your done for the day
- Quit if your tired


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Use small parts holder not your hand.
Many of us are allergic to some woods. Use respirators or at least particle masks.
I've lost 75% of my hearing over the years. Please invest in and use hearing protection, as it is not replaceable.
If you love to walk around with your head in bucket, you will love the sound of hearing aids.
And don't forget the proper way to lift. Those of us with bad backs can attest to this. Lift with your legs not your back.
rolling bases are great back savers too.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I second the hearing protection. I have lost 80% and 50% :-(( When I seeyoung guys cutting without hearing protection, I ask them if it bothers their ears, They usually say "yes" or "some." I tell them it doesn't bother mine any more; better do something about it while you still can.

All in favor? Say, "Awe."


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

*Topamax,* could you speak louder, I can't hear you. Grew up listening to LOUD Rock and Roll.& JD tractors (lol)
Serious now:
All the above comments are well said. 
a): I would add "Common Sense" 
b): I keep my shop door closed most of time while cutting, my wife knocks on door and WAITS till I have saw switched OFF before tapping me on shoulder and scaring crap outta me while cutting.(I love her)
c): I lower my table saw blade each time I am not in shop. 
I have a new generation of people that want to tour my workshop (Grandkids) . I am getting in habit of ALWAYS locking the door when shop is not in use.
d): Always open minded to hear & see BETTER ideas to prevent injuries.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Never trust blade guards, always check they are working (especially on skilsaws).


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

This current issue of FWW has an excellent article on first aid in the shop. And it should inspire us to keep a first aid kit on hand. 
The most common problem in my shop is saw just in the eye. With these desert breezes, glasses don't always stop it. I keep one or two bottles of saline solution to wash my eyes free of the offending debris. It is much easier to flush out before you rub it in.
For splinters, I keep one of Harbor Freights mini folding box cutters. 
For burns, I have an aloe vera plant. But common yellow mustard us excellent to stop the pain and help it heal.
For a deep burn, it is necessary to draw the heat out. ie: I had my left glove off for some reason and grabbed a piece of steel as soon as I finished welding. I cooked all four fingers and the top portion of the palm. As soon as I got home, I put my hand in a pan of ice water for about 7-8 hours and drank about 2/3 of a fifth of Scotch. Then I covered the burn area in aloe vera. By morning I was back to work with no blistering at all. I'm sure it was the medicinal value of the Scotch to thank for this recovery.

Please be super careful out there. We are used to you having ALL your body parts, and we expect you to stay that way.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Starting with something ridiculously basic ….

My brother used to work for the company that manufactures Ryobi tools.

One of their product reps was demonstrating one of their contractor saws, but had NOT properly secured the saw TO its tool base/stand.

During a rip, the saw fell OFF the stand, and-as the story goes-gashed her leg, nearly severing the femoral artery.

I don't have any idea about what blade guards were or weren't in use, but … considering that MOST of my power tools are on stands … I've been meticulous about making sure their secure and stable.


----------



## Builder_Bob (Jan 9, 2010)

Oddly, you are safer bringing the tool to the work then bringing the work to the tool.

At least in the former situation you know where your hands are and they stay put until you're done.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I have definitely become more concerned about safety recently.

I've suffered several nicks but no serious injuries. For me the issue is "do not rush". I'm not in the shop to make any money and I have the luxury of being retired so, in theory, I have lots of time. When I think back to the close calls I have had, it has almost always been when I was in a hurry to complete a project.

Also - I have become a much bigger fan of push sticks and feather boards recently. With respect to feather boards, I encourage people to consider making their own and/or buying them that use the mag-switch. They are so much easier to work with.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

I think someone else said it but keep a CLEAN shop and or work area!!! Most important I think is to keep your floor space clutter free, especially if you have a small shop or tight work space.

I have never had a serious injury but the worst minor injury I have had so far was due to clutter on my shop floor. I was building something large and was using the shop floor as my work space. I had an assortment of tools and wood scattered all over the area I was working. One of the tools I was using was my cordless drill. I had a drill bit in the drill at the time and had it sitting on the floor by my project. I got up to get something and when I was walking back through the clutter I walked directly into the drill with the bit stabbing me in the chin. I walked into it full speed so it left a nice little hole in my chin. It was not serious but damn did it hurt. I am now always cleaning my shop. Even if I have to stop what ever I am working on and take an hour or so just to clean everything up. Put away any tools I am done using and clear the floor of wood scraps and dust.


----------



## Diggerjacks (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello 
I agree with all the replies
If I'm tired I don't go to my shop !!!!!
I can't work without a clean shop and a clean area
Don't remove safety never never never
Be concentrated for all your gestures
Be cool and nobody around you

These are my essential spirits

Have a nice day


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

If it doesn't feel right don't do it.
Don't work when tired
If you are not fully into what you are doing don't do it.

This is when accidents happen.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I've been looking at the shops on LJ. I have noticed that there is a large number of band saws and table saws without belt guards. I'm guilty of my table saw not having one as well. I built an out feed table to keep me from coming in contact with the belt, but it has ate a couple things that fell over on it.

With something rubbing on the belt, you can have a fire before you know it.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Safety rule #1. No alcohol, fatigue, or medications that may hinder my thought processes. Period. My most important piece of safety equipment is the one God gave me on my shoulders. If it isn't working right, nothing else will…

Safety rule #2. Keep all body parts a minimum of 6" away from any sort of moving machinery.

Safety rule #3. The shop doesn't have to be spotless, but clean paths between the tools, and safety gear, or rescue are critical. (Unobstructed path to the fire extinguishers for example…)

Safety rule #4. Not to discourage Norms old saying, but I have safety rules that are more important than safety glasses, they are the ones that come BEFORE you will need the safety glasses… But yes, USE SAFETY GLASSES. I only have one set of eyes, and they aren't the best anyway… PROTECT THEM.

Safety rule #5. I spent perfectly good money on upgraded blade guards, dust hoods, and dust collection. USE THEM.

Safety rule #6. No loose clothing. This coincides with…

Safety rule #7. No naked woodworking. Can you imagine the lathe accidents there? OUCH!


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you all for your contributions, there were some that I had not considered, some that I had forgotten, and some that I have been to lazy to follow. Here's one of mine: My shop is close to a well travelled road; I always wear earplugs when running equipment; not so much to protect my own hearing as blocking out the joker honking the horn as he/she passes by that could distract me form the task at "hand"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

*canadianchips* I love the sound of Johnny Popper on a plow or spring tooth!! Or, running a baler in the still of the night. Rates right up there with the smell fresh cut alfalfa.

I have always been very safety conscious of machinery and cut it a wide berth with a lot of respect. When I was a kid, one of uncles got some clothing grabbed by a corn silage chopper. With superhuman strength, he grabbed the drive belt and stopped it long enough for my granddad to get to the tractor and turn it off. The year after graduating high school, a kid in the class ahead of me got caught in a post hole digger. There was nothing left to bury.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

db, No.7 and the verbal graphics…....I hurt just to think about it….ouch

And I parrot greg48, Thank you for your contributions to this thread. We cannot afford to let safety slip, even for just a nano second. Please keep these ideas in mind at all times. Be safe. Have fun. Lets see all the new projects blood free.


----------



## Gofor (Jan 12, 2008)

Safety rule #1: Fully engage brain before starting tool. If it "feels unsafe. Stop and repeat.

Safety rule #2: Never run in" mode

Go


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

I second most responses here.
My #1 keep the floor clean and allways know where you are, I mean the path that you use to cut.
Push sticks, push sticks and more push sticks, I have them at every station so I wont cheat for that "its only 1 cut". and speaking of its "ONLY one cut" every cut should be planed and clear in the mind "Focus!!" 
And I second "If it doent feel right, dont" step back and rethink, maybe theres a jig or clamp I could use.
Feather boards, Feather boards and More feather boards….
I will take the extra time needed to feel right about a cut, make that extra set-up


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Outside of the obious like push sticks, a riving knife on the TS in my mind, is one of the most important safety devices you can have. I learned the hard way from kickback and never drive with out one.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

Two important things… 
1. You must know how to do the job by planning the steps to do.. and 
2. BE ALWAYS AWARE OF THE SITUATION YOU ARE IN… meaning do not be disturbed by others .. concentrate on the work… what is to be expected just like kickback… directions of cutting blade… etc.

Thanks Rand for posting… there are lots that I will learn in this blog.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Rand,
I've had a couple of close ones in the shop.
One was the wall saw. It is about the safest machine in the shop.
Reason; trying to rush a deadline, no stitches required.
Two was the band-saw. Always a machine that I'm careful with.
Reason; Rotted piece of wood and not using a push stick. 4 stitches required.
This is from the age of 9. Last accident 6 months ago.
Safety is always a work in progress, it can be as simple as dusting or sweeping. That is when you can see possible problems. Just dont put safety on your bucket list.
Great Subject Rand.

Jamie
In Stormy Scotland
Parts of roof of shop blown away. Now how do I get my wheelchair on the roof to fix it?
I could hoist myself up on the overhead power line…..............


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

My Band Saw #1 Rule:
Never place your hand in line with the blade on your workpiece, pushing, etc.
ALWAYS stay to one side or the other.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Bert, I know what you mean.Not knowing what the order of the steps are is like leaving home with no idea where you are going.
Jamie and Joe, the band saw can bite you right now. I was in a hurry in the shop back in 1980. The crew was on over time and milking it for all they were worth. I grabbed the piece of aluminum and started to cut it my self. Stuck my left thumb into the blade and cut from the end of the nail right down the side of the nail to the root. The worst part was no deading and drilling the nail for the stitches. lol

And when we are working with spalted wood, this is caused be a fungus. Wear a mask if not a respirator. Some of us are very sensitive to the spores, and do not need to log hospital time for pneumonia or worse.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Okay I have been continuing to ponder this… For some, probably most of the younger and in shape guys, this is more a comfort thing. But I try not to work in the shop when it's too hot. Likewise with the northern guys and gals, you might want to keep out of the shop when its too cold…

I have a history of not physically being able to handle heat (so what do I do but move to Texas right?)... There are DARNED good reasons I have been busting my butt, and my budget trying to get my shop insulated and cooled… Heated isn't a huge thing for me. Just pop the radiator in place, let it heat up, and then go to work. Once the shop is warm, it will stay that way for hours just on body heat…

We do have one rule in the house, nobody knocks on the shop door while power tools are running… LOML grew up with a dad and brothers that were / are in the auto body business, she completely understands that I want to keep all of my fingers…


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Harbor Freight has this "Driveway Sentry" motion detector, battery operated. With all the grand kids coming over, I have one at the big garage door and one at the back door to give me warning. These work great and they are cheap.

And when they are around, I unplug the machines. Most of the time all except the table saw are unplugged anyway, but I also drop the blade on the table saw just in case.

Dull or damaged blades and bits are an accident waiting to happen. Be sure all tools and blades and bits are sharp and cared for.


----------



## jacktheripper (Mar 28, 2009)

Nobody cuts their fingers off if their hands are a foot from the blade.
The problem with featherboards is that they take too long to set up, so many times they don't get used.
When I rip on the tablesaw or use the jointer I never put my hands near the blade. 
I always use the grip-tite magnetic featherboard. It only takes a couple of seconds to set up, and I never have had a kickback with it on the wood.
When cutting a piece of plywood the rollerguide feeders hold the wood down and against the fence instead of pushing down with my fingers.
Here is a link to a youtube video


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I listen to the little voice in the back of my head.
I remember what my older neighbor told me after he caught me sanding without a dust mask ("all the heroes are dead kid, marlboro man … dead")
I keep my safety glasses, respirator, and ear muffs right next to the door so when i walk in i see them.
Featherboards and push sticks hang right next to the router table and tablesaw in plain sight.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I don´t know if it will help anyone 
but it had help me to survive 30 years with all ten digits
when I get attacked with this cruele working virus thats want me to use tools
I hurry over to the corner where my old best relaxing reading chair is and sit down
with a good book , big mug of coffee and a single malt until the attack is over 
just for safty, WHY TAKE THE RISK , if the wife can do it tommorow (sorry lady´s not trying to offend you)

have a nice safe weekend every one 
take care
Dennis


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

Number one rule, keep soft fleshy stuff clear of any sharp metal - and especially spinning - stuff.

I use hand tools more and more if the given task can be done efficiently without sacrificing acuracy or repeatability.

I find that I use push sticks, safety glasses, dust masks, etc when they are handy so I stage these items near the tools where they are needed most.


----------



## NathanAllen (Oct 16, 2009)

I've been thinking about this Table Saw quirk for quite some time. Like most everyone my fence spends the vast majority of its time to the right of the blade. Because I'm left handed my body is also significantly right of the blade, and my knee kick is in line with my right knee.

Because of body position I can use my push shoe to hold the piece against the fence and still square up my body. I've had a few kickbacks, but they've went straight past me on the left.

So wouldn't it make sense for right handed users to have their rails positioned so their fence is to the left of the blade?


----------



## JohnDennis (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the thread…
Being a noob at woodworking (HS woodshop class 25 years ago excluded) it's good to hear the insights of others.

From my perspective as a former motorcycle safety instructor-the number one safety device is between the ears.

The mantra is SIPTA
Scan
Identify
Predict
and Take Action

Put another way. Assume that whatever bad probably could happen-will happen. (note: I said probable not possible) i.e. kickback will likely happen so keep the body out of the way etc.


----------



## Tomoose (Mar 1, 2009)

You guys have this safety stuff all sorted out - many fantastic pointers in this thread. I just try to remember to respect the power and lack of remorse that my tools have. thanks for all the input!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

I have a zillion comments, but just to join in the chorus…......

Like Rich Greer, I have become a fan of featherboards and push sticks. I have the Vega fence Fingersaver and use it most of the time. I also use my guard on the old Delta Contractor's saw all of the time, unless it is dadoes or a sled in use. The reason I use that guard all the time, is I can put it on or off in less than 30 seconds. Wing nut instead of a bolt, etc. Make safety easy….......then you do it. That whole guard system is due for replacement, just haven't got there yet.

So in David's photo, the guard would be on for my machine, and my right hand would be on top of the fence completely, pushing the finger saver. The left hand on a wide cut would be on a push stick or pad.

This has been said before, plan every cut, and I do. The super sled may get its miter arms this weekend, but in the meantime, I use hold downs and impromptu jigs on it for small pieces and angle cuts. Sleds are good. Keep you a long way from the blade. And my super sled has a stop, meaning the sled cannot move all the way forward, so the blade can't come through. This should end up as a blog item soon when the miter arms are finished.

Jim


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

*JohnDennis* *"i.e. kickback will likely happen so keep the body out of the way etc"*

That is 100% correct. The first one was a bit of a surprise by the velocity of a small piece of 2×4. I was glad to be watching from the side lines instead of being in the thick of the game )


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

If you want to see how quick you can loose a thumb, go back up to jacktheripper and click on his link. There is another about loosing a finger. That will make you stop and shut your mouth when you use the table saw. Absolutely shocking! Watch it! Hopefully it will not happen to us.

There should be a way to make this one mandatory for anyone using a table saw. the video is "Man cuts off finger"


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Nope, Can't fnd it Randy.
Can you post the URL?


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

I've got three "vintage " power tools, my Sears wood lathe dad bought me at age 13 and the band saw he bought at auction in the late 50's early 60's.
My boys got the message about the band saw quickly, the covers are ONLY on the cutting or feed side so STAY on that side while operating.
But the youngest gave me a hard time about the Lexan shield I put up in front of the exposed drive puleys on the lathe, not too solid, on one of those folding brass lid supports and rivited ..
A hard time 'till he decided to try some of his high school learning on the thing..
And leaned to the left and rather than getting the shop coat caught in the pulleys left some black belt marks on the other side of the Lexan..
Then, try my old table saw..as I recieved it the power switch was integral with the top of the motor..which hangs off the BACK of the saw..
All three of those guys have foot switches, power on, but it only runs when you step on the pedal..
And they all stop quickly when you lift your foot


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Glen, I'm glad you brought up the deadman switch. I just saw this on line. Great idea.


----------



## Johnny_Yuma (Nov 29, 2009)

a) visualize your cut before you make it
b)when using a nail gun, keep your fingers at least the length of the nail away from the gun and NEVER have a hand/finger in the direct path of the nail.
c)kick back!!!!!!! I have seen more injuries from kick back then I have from sharp stuff. You have to understand how kick-back happens, how to minimize it and how to avoid flying objects if it does occur.
e) don't tighten clamps until your fingers are out of the way =)
f) I hate this one but, NEVER WORK ALONE.
g) don't ever talk to someone using a power tool (unless in immediate danger). Even when you see them doing something ignorant. If they are not in danger then don't distract them. Inform them of their mistake when they are done.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm glad that hearing protection has been mentioned. Today, we seem to equate shop safety with things that can cut us. This is very important, but the sad fact is that thousands of woodworkers are losing their hearing, little by little, every day. As far as our technology has come, there are no hearing aids that are as good as what God gave us.

I'll pose an interesting question; What is worse…........losing a finger, or losing your hearing?

Manufacturers don't get it. Noise testing of products is almost non-existant. Several months ago I read, in a woodworking magazine, a test of benchtop planers. All of them had noise levels over 90 dBA, and up to 94. This is dangerous ground for those who don't wear hearing protection, and when noise levels get this high, not all types of hearing protectors are adequate.

When shopping for new tools, noise level should be one of our criteria of concern.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Bob#2, I wish I could. You are talking to a complete idiot when it comes to this computer stuff. Heck, I just figured out how to post a picture on here, thanks to Martin's new KISS principle.
On You Tube search I got it to come up with "Man cuts off finger".
He was dong everything wrong. Running his mouth instead of focusing on the job at hand. Left hand in the worst possible place on the wood. Left had right in line with the blade.
The third time I watched it, it looked as if it might have been staged. Just not enough blood. But the point was clear.

Biowa, I have all my fingers, scars and all, but this hearing loss sucks. You young bucks out there please take heed and use hearing protection regularly. Just to keep what little I have, I have ear protection everywhere. This is for you old bucks and and young does too.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Man Oh man, what a timely email  Just got this today http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/resource/WeekendProjects/SafetyGearSign/index.html


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

*Johnny_Yuma NEVER WORK ALONE.*


> ?


?


> ?


 that is nearly impossible for most of us.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

*8iowa What is worse…….....losing a finger, or losing your hearing?* I had some hearing loss at my draft physical and have used hearing aids since I was in my 30s. I can assure you, I'll keep the fingers. When I have my hearing aids on, I cannot believe all the annoying, sickening racket ya'll have to put up with all day everyday :-((


----------



## Johnny_Yuma (Nov 29, 2009)

*Topamax wrote- Johnny_Yuma NEVER WORK ALONE. ??? that is nearly impossible for most of us.
*
I know. I work alone everyday.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Randy: Is this the one?


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

No.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

That guy was NOT THINKING… else it was a fake… (???)


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

After you watch it a few times you see the fake, but I have seen stuff just about that brain dead in real life.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

It gets the point across real well!! There are a lot of cognitive side effects with Topamax. Even though it has been 6 years since I took myself off (idiot drs would have me in a corner twiddling my thumbs staring out a window for the rest of my life if it was up to them), I still have issues that started while I was taking that evil substance. A few months ago, I was cutting a piece of conduit with a power hack saw. I stuck my finger out to hold the conduit that was going to fall off. Broke the skin, but I couldn't believe I had done such a fool stunt. There are a lot of little things that lead me to believe I have permanent damage from the drug pushers calling themselves drs. They said it would be out of my system in 2 weeks. So, why did it take me 3 years to recover my typing ability?

Bottom-line; doctors that do not read the info shipped with the medications they prescribe are serious safety hazard.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

You are right on the money. Just because it is a legal Rx does not mean that it is a safe Rx.
My blood pressure meds make me woozy every time I take them. I have to either go to bed and sleep them off or wait until the effects pass before I run any machinery.

I know we are starting to beat this safety issue to death, but we need to have safety first in mind and the project second in mind and always stop and think about every move.

Another thing is anger. when we are upset we do not think that far ahead. That is when I stuck my thumb into the band saw. I like to think I have mellowed since my youth though. lol

And those of you with RAS and sliding CMS, Always know where the hand and especially the thumb is when cutting. A lot of people have lost a thumb this way.

Have a safe weekend guys and gals, Best wishes to all. Rand


----------



## Wickate (Oct 2, 2010)

I have not had the opportunity to use many of my new (to me) tools yet and will be purchasing a SawStop in the next couple days, so that's one of my big steps for safety. But for me, the safety technique I use comes from my workplace.

Where I work, we often use something called, S.T.A.R.

S = Stop


Pause before performing an action / task to focus on the action / task at hand
Ensure you are fully engaged in the action / task and distractions are minimized.

T = Think


Identify what you are working with - each component and part involved and ensure all needed parts are present
Prior to performing any actions, verify the action to be taken is correct and safe. This is best done by questioning the intended actions and understanding the given condition and expected responses.

A = Act


Perform the action as you thought about it in the "think" step
Should any of your actions begin to take you outside the bounds of the understanding and expectations you obtained during the "think" step. STOP and restart this process.

R = Review


Verify the results comply with the expectations
Modify the "Act" step as necessary to achieve the necessary results, SAFETLY.

Besides that, we use a lot of what we call "Operating Experience", or OE. That is precisely what many of you are imparting here - your experiences with what works, and what doesn't. And when you experience a bad thing (something going wrong causing a scare or injury), you share the details so others can learn.

I'm happy to say that much of the fear I had of my tools is changing to RESPECT as a result of these types of threads. I can't wait to share my learning experiences with my fellow LJ's soon. I plan to make a video / or at least take picture to post on a blog about the SawStop once I get it as my first project.

Chad


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Chad, Welcome to LJs, and think you for your contribution. Our goal is to enjoy our vocation/avocation and keep the injuries to a minimum and when they do occur, all minor.


----------



## Wickate (Oct 2, 2010)

@lilredweldingrod: Thanks!

Chad


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Here is a Great Video that I'm sure will help...


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

Safety glasses and hearing protection are an absolute must. If you come into my shop you must have safety glasses. I keep extras on hand for visitors. Shoes are also required in my shop. You might think that's obvious but my children do not. Even my wife is not allowed into the shop without the proper footware. I use push-sticks all the time. If I think there's the slightest chance of getting nicked by a blade I'll go for the push-stick every time. I currently do not have a riving knife on my TS. I'm having a problem with it pulling my material away from my fence. I'm not sure how to correct it. Otherwise I would have the TS gaurd, with riving knife and anti-kickback, attached. My digits are too important to me to be careless.


----------

